# SUCHE: Betriebsartenschalter / Schlüsselschalter mit 4 Stellungen



## Markus (17 April 2011)

hallo ich bin auf der suche nach schlüsselschaltern bzw. abschliesbaren betriebsartenschaltern mit 4 oder mehr stellungen.

wer baut sowas?

grobe preisangabe wäre auch interessant.

danke!


----------



## knabi (18 April 2011)

http://www.krausnaimer.de/Pdfcat/KN_HK_D_Steuerschalter.pdf

-ab Seite 101.

Preise für die Standardprodukte weiß ich nicht, kundenspezifische Schalter habe ich so für ca. 30 Euro bekommen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (18 April 2011)

Hallo Markus,

Moeller bzw. Eaton baut sowas auch. Hatten bei denen mal einen 7 Stufen Schalter abschließbar bestellt. Zum Preis kann ich leider nix sagen. Wir haben bei Moeller angerufen und ein Fax mit Bestell-/Ankreuzdaten bekommen. So haben die dann einen Schalter nach unseren wünschen konfektioniert..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Tommi (18 April 2011)

Moin Markus,

hast Du als Alternative zu Schlüsseln schon mal an RFID's
gedacht?

"PITmode" oder "EKS light" (Google)

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## winnman (18 April 2011)

Kraus und Naimer kann ich nur empfehlen, die bauen alles was du willst (sofern es machbar ist zB: 40 Ebenen, mit überschneidenden  Kontakten auf 2 mit Zahnrädern gekuppelten Säulen mit 5 Stellungen, . . .)


----------



## PN/DP (19 April 2011)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Moeller bzw. Eaton baut sowas auch.


Die Moeller/Eaton-Stufenschalter TM... werden tatsächlich von Kraus und Naimer gebaut. Moeller/Eaton läßt die nur anders labeln. 

Harald


----------



## mima.sps (11 Mai 2011)

*Schalter*

Da staunt man nicht schlecht ..........

wer was baut und was man dann für en schild drauf klebt ....

die schalter  setzen wir auch öffters ein , und haben recht gute erfahrung damit .


----------



## clumsi (21 Dezember 2012)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die Moeller/Eaton-Stufenschalter TM... werden tatsächlich von Kraus und Naimer gebaut. Moeller/Eaton läßt die nur anders labeln.
> 
> Harald



Ist das bei den anderen Befehls- und Meldegeräten von Eaton/Moeller auch so? War etwas verwundert, als ich das hier: http://www.krausnaimer.de/Countries/DEU/de/Befehls-_und_Meldegeraete.html gesehen habe. Wer baut die nun? Sind das die gleichen wie bei Moeller/Eaton?


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2012)

Mit Kraus Naimer machste nix falsch ... ausser du verirrst dich im Konfigurationsdschungel.
Unglaublich was die alles machen.
Hab da mal einen Azubi zur Verzweiflung gebracht, als ich bat mal die Stellungen eines Schalters mit 6 Ebenen durch zu klingeln 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## clumsi (21 Dezember 2012)

ok, aber wie ist das denn jetzt mit der Herstellung? (siehe Frage oben)


----------



## winnman (22 Dezember 2012)

Kraus Naimer baut auf jeden Fall selber.

Ob die Eatorn auch durhc KN gebaut werden entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss.


----------

